# info on a Satoh 1800



## dktreasures (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought a used Satoh ST1800 tractor. I can't seem to find any info on it on the Internet or the tractor itself. All the labels on the tractor is in japanese.
It has a two cylinder diesel engine. The numbers on the engine are KE95 18ps 0954. It has 3 forward gears and 1 reverse. Pto has 4 speeds. Any info on this tractor would be appreciated.


----------

